# Eggs!



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

One of my cherry red shrimp is carrying eggs! yea!*banana dance *w3 *chicken dance I'm really kind of excited. 

Now if I don't screw something up before their born it will be all good. She's in a 10 gal tank with five other shrimp, some live plants and moss and a couple of teeny tiny assassin snails so hopefully they should all be good. I've been feeding them zucchini once a week, and alternating fish flakes and shrimp cuisine oh and brine shrimp every couple weeks. They really seem to like that brine shrimp a great deal.

Will all those be good after the baby's hatch?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I do nothing special at all for my cherries and they're always multiplying. The moss is going to help some of those babies survive. I would only be concerned about the assassin snails eating the eggs before they could hatch. All you can do is wait and see really. Cherry shrimp are super fun right? When I first got some I started with 8 or 9, now I can't even begin to count them all. Plants are the best hiding spots. Wait till you see a little tiny shrimplet. They're so tiny and look just like mom and dad. One thing to note is that when you do water changes to the tank, go really slow. Drip the new water in slowly. Sometimes a sudden change if it's fast will make the ladies drop their eggs prematurely.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> I do nothing special at all for my cherries and they're always multiplying. The moss is going to help some of those babies survive. I would only be concerned about the assassin snails eating the eggs before they could hatch. All you can do is wait and see really. Cherry shrimp are super fun right? When I first got some I started with 8 or 9, now I can't even begin to count them all. Plants are the best hiding spots. Wait till you see a little tiny shrimplet. They're so tiny and look just like mom and dad. One thing to note is that when you do water changes to the tank, go really slow. Drip the new water in slowly. Sometimes a sudden change if it's fast will make the ladies drop their eggs prematurely.


They are fun and thanks for the tip on water changes. I didn't do one last week so I was planning one for this week. I'll be real careful.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Depending on what fish you have (pretty much every fish in existence, sadly), RCS babies are a tasty treat. Do you have any moss for them to hide in?

Babies eat microbes that live in your tank. As stated, they need no special care/treatment to thrive, provided your swimmers don't scarf them.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> Depending on what fish you have (pretty much every fish in existence, sadly), RCS babies are a tasty treat. Do you have any moss for them to hide in?
> 
> Babies eat microbes that live in your tank. As stated, they need no special care/treatment to thrive, provided your swimmers don't scarf them.


I had a small bristlenose in with them but as soon as I saw the eggs I pulled him and put him in another tank. So there are no other fish in the tank, just the shrimp and some itty bitty assassin snails. I have some java moss and several other plants but there isn't anything they should have to hide from.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, last question - do you have a sponge prefilter? Shrimp can be sucked up by the filter and it doesn't end well for them, usually.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> Ok, last question - do you have a sponge prefilter? Shrimp can be sucked up by the filter and it doesn't end well for them, usually.


Yes, the only filter in that tank is a big round sponge filter. I knew when I set the tank up it was going to be for shrimp so I never did put a HOB filter on it.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

On March 1st the babies hatched! To my surprise a second female also was holding and those babies showed up on the 4th of March. Baby shrimp all over the place. Funny, they're only four days apart but you can tell the difference in size and color, at least for now.


----------

